# happiest girl in the world:) getting a puppy



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

hiya everyone i have just received the best news ever through the post this morning

my boyfriend is buying me an english springer spaniel puppy as a valentines present, its a female and i need some names, i know in my last post that i recently lost my little boy but i would NEVER forget about him, he was special to me and he will always be right at the heart and will always come first whereever he is in doggy heaven


i have roxy, ruby or poppy as a name but would like to hear maybe some unusual ones as well


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations. 

Have you seen where the puppy has been brought up? Is the breeder reputable? Are the parents health tested?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

yep he has seen all that i checked with him

do springer spaniels come with any health problems?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

these are the tests a springer spaniel should have:

The Kennel Club


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Have there been any updates on Toby? Or did I miss that?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hun as much as I love puppies, I really don't think now is the best time to get another one. Aren't you going off to Uni this September?

And we still haven't worked out exactly what made Toby and Coco ill (Toby's starting to show similar symptoms leading the vets to think it's exposure to something or other). What if you bring a new pup home who starts to become ill from the same thing?

And no reputable breeder would allow your bf to just come over, see a litter, pick one and take it home. The pup's parents will likely not be health tested (going to the vets for a checkup is NOT health testing).

Most decent breeders you have to build up a relationship with the breeder, get to know their dogs, even before a litter is born or even concieved. Also an ESS is a LOT different to a shih tzu or a bichon in terms of energy levels, needs and habits etc, have you researched the breed at all?

I feel this is all just way too soon, I mean Toby's in a critical state still, you don't know if you could lose him as well to the same thing yet. I think it may be better to hang on a while, get Toby better, finish grieving for Coco (whenever I lose a rat, I start looking at newborn litters and rescues - it's quite a common reaction) and start researching a breed if you're not going to Uni and are planning on working instead.

If I did everything on a whim, I'd have filled the house with dogs by now that just 'needed me', but I don't have the money, or the means to keep one, so I'm planning and researching and waiting til I've got my own house, steady job, married and done my travelling, and only THEN do I feel I can give a dog a wonderful, stable, full time forever home. I know it's hard, but I really do think you need to finish grieving for Coco and just concentrate on Toby for now. You're at college, you're jobseeking, and a dog is a MASSIVE time and monetary commitment.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

holyshihtzu said:


> yep he has seen all that i checked with him
> 
> do springer spaniels come with any health problems?


Sorry to say it, but if he had checked you would not asking about health problems because the breeder would have all the necessary health certificates.

A Springer is also a very high energy dog who is going to need an awful lot of mental stimulation, training and exercise once it is older.

Do think very carefully about what breed you really would suit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

I have quit college, and will not be going to uni as i am not ready for it atm, the puppy will be staying at my bf and he said i can come and see it whenever I like because she would be my dog.

the pups aren't ready until late march, he has just signed up to one 
we are going to go through the dogs trust with her as i am on JSA. I still feel for coco he would have been really happy to have seen her plus my mum isn't allowing her to stay in mine just incase she does pick something up.

i cant find a job so she will be getting all the one to one she needs plus Toby
(don't worry toby is neutered)

here is a picture from the last litter they will be kennel club registered and apparently they are bloodline champions from crufts


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

they also have had CERF check this is for the eye exam as they can suffer with the eye problems
they can also get hip dysplasia and retinal dysplasia and thats all they told me through email


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I echo what the posts say....You need to give yourself time to get over coco and do they know what is wrong with Toby

You have said you are keeping the puppy at your BF place but if you don't know what is wrong with toby..You could be carrying whatever it is to your BF house without realising....

Springer spaniels are not for the faint hearted in that they need a lot of excercise at least 2 hrs a day and they need something to keep them stimulated....Who will look after her if you are poorly..what will happen if your boyfriend needs to be away from home..

Please think long and hard before you take on a springer...There are far to many in rescue centres as with a lot of other breeds aswell..


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

toby has mild lymphatasia and mild liver conditions which can either be dealt with some diet or medication, i know which one i would choose!

he is on the road to recovery now the vet says he is eating by himself and waiting to go home with a waggy tail, we are picking him up tonight once the vet gets back in touch to say when we can come. I am really looking forward to bringing toby home and with alot of TLC and patience i am sure i will be able to cope
both dogs had different aliments just got to wait 3-4 weeks until the PM results for coco, we going to have a private service for coco and then he is coming home in his wooden box with his name on it
just cant wait to have my little one home i am sure he will miss coco but we will give him lots of attention and special care as he will need this to recover and a walk tonight if he is up for it
i will get him a coat from the pet store opposite to keep him warm in conditions like this, just need to get his toys for missing his birthday


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of one of your dogs and I'm so glad you're other boy is on the mend. But do you really think now's a good time to add another dog to your family? Chances are that Toby is going to be confused enough as it is by losing his friend, he probably needs the chance to mourne so bringing another dog in will probably only upset him. I know your new dog will live with your boyfriend, but surely then it would be his dog?

Have a long serious think about it before you make a decision.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

well its between us as a valentines day present

i am sure toby will miss him, and yes it does take time but toby will be looking for another play mate sooner or later

if i keep grieving i will only feel worse, he is still with me wherever i go he will be in a little casket watching his companion play

we could either wait until may-june or just get a rescue as there are loads of spaniels in rescues waiting, i was thinking about this fellow from Dogs trust he is a sprollie (springer and collie)


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

You are clearly someone that wishes to be immersed in dogs, and as you are no longer studying in college I am sure I am not alone in thinking it would be a good idea to use your free-time to study dog related subjects. 

As you are of an age where studying is a recent skill set get yourself down to the library and read some books that take your interest. 

To make the ideas and themes stick in your mind you really need to take notes long hand in a notebook. If you start with a general doggie book you might find your interest drawn to a particular area like grooming, healthcare or breeding. 

This can be the basis to either find a job in the sector or take a course related to dogs.

One thing older people will tell you infinitum is not to waste your youth, may I echo that guidance.


----------



## spaniel04 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sometimes I really want to despair. As a volunteer for a springer rescue I see way too many dogs up for rehoming just because their owners had absolutely no idea what owning and looking after a springer spaniel means. Come on, getting a springer or any other dog as a Valentine's present??? You can not be serious!!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

before you are the owner of a springer...pend some time with them as pups and adults

As I type this on my phone I am playing fetch with Biggles... We have been going for over 30 mins so far

He sleeps 00:00-04:00, 06:00-08:00, 11:00-12:15, 17:30-19:00

I have to nap at same times as when he's awake he needs playing with, feeing, cleaning up after and constant stimulation

If bored and awake (ie early hours) he howls... For aaaages... Or chews the kitchen cabinets

From having had a sprinber before I know it will be even worse when he's 6 months onwards as he'll push boundries

Is your bf prepared for all this? And that pup will need to go to training classes religiously for at least a year and have lots of mental stimulation for the next 15 years?

Lots of people underestimate the breed and something like 25% end up either in rescue or euthanised because of behaviour issues caused by people underestimating their mental needs


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

dont worry guys i would not be that cruel just getting a dog as a present

thank you Manoy moneelil i will take that into consideration maybe that is what i should go into


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

oh totally forgot to say (am now on pc and can type - lil guy finally given in and sleeping which he *should* be at this time)

one thing I have found *insanely* valuable is I just tdid a 2 year Animal Management course at my local college - learning about first aid, health, nutrition, biology, behaviour, grooming and practical care amongst other things

was a very hands on course and with the behaviour and grooming classes got to learn a *lot* about various breeds and their mentality, behaviour and needs specific to their breed - ie collies, springers, german shepherds, weimaraners and so on need a *lot* of mental and physical stimulation, so need to use their brains. Terriers need to use their noses and 'hunt' and a lot of physical work, retrieving breeds (labs, goldies etc) *need* to retrieve/have a 'job' to do and so on

The course was so fascinating and has given me a *much* deeper understanding of my pets as well as some good friends and gotten me through some really tough times - and gives a good grounding for all sorts of directions when I am ready


----------



## spaniel04 (Nov 27, 2011)

holyshihtzu said:


> dont worry guys i would not be that cruel just getting a dog as a present
> 
> thank you Manoy moneelil i will take that into consideration maybe that is what i should go into


I don't think you are cruel but I do believe you are not thinking straight. 
Your user name is very apt. My first thought when i read your opening post was something very similar ....


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm on my third and fourth springers. I didn't get a dog until I was financially stable, in the correct house with proper space for dogs, an area where they could sleep and time for them. They are never left for over four hours, they are walked without fail every day. 

I spent £6000 fixing Jake's cruciate problems. I just spent £90 on training for Zak today because he's a very lively springer and I want the absolute best for my boys. He also has hip displaysia and may need surgery eventually. I hear it's about £6000 per hip.

Springers need a lot of stimulation. They're not dogs that can be left all day if the owner is working. 

I don't think you're in a position to be given a dog and I think it's an unfortunate idea to have the dog round at your boyfriend's. What are you, 17? Is he going to be your boyfriend forever?

Sorry, but I think this is too much, too soon. You need to get a job and consolidate your ideas/education etc before you commit to another dog, especially a lively breed like a springer.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

First of all can I say how happy I am for you, being so excited! 

However, maybe you are going about this the wrong way. The biggest regret of my life was doing a course at college that would get me no-were, I realized that 2 years into the course and dropped out. I spent a few months kicking myself for being so stupid for thinking I could train up for a job that, well....there are no jobs in. So I started looking at what I was REALLY interested in, what could benefit me, keep me interested and provide me with a potential future. I am now nearing the end of my 2 year canine course. Education is so so important, nothing is worth taking that away. There will be other puppies, other breeders ect but you only really get one chance to get a education while young. 

No breeder worth their salt will sell a puppy without meeting both parties involved in keeping the animal, also you will need to do loads more research on the breed. I researched my breed for years before I got my first, despite being around them as a child there's much more to learn than what you see visiting friends ect. 

Find something your interested in, follow that. While doing that re-search the breed fully, find a good breeder who will let you come over, meet their dogs and decide face to face if its the right breed for you.

High energy breeds can be tiring, demand experienced training and a stable environment. Why not wait a bit, until you are living in your own place and have done re-search before buying a puppy? Also puppies as gifts are bad ideas, gifts should not poop on your carpet, chew up your wires or keep you up all night crying. A gift is something easy like a bottle of wine or chocolate. A puppy is stressful, a life time commitment and very costly.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

If you dont work how are you going to provide for this puppy?? what happens if you and your bf split up and you have a hyperactive dog on your hands that you have no idea how to handle as she lived with your bf and responds to your bf??

Im sorry but this echoes something i said yesterday, i am hopefully bringing a rescue staffy home next week, she is 2 years old and has had 3 homes because she is 'too bouncy'. Thats a staff, triple or quadruple that for a springer. So many dogs ending up in rescue because people have no idea what they are getting themselves into.

As for financially, you say you on JSA which i know is something like 53 pound a week. You need to budget that for puppy food (can be expensive especially if the pup turns out to have an allergy to anything food wise) and then you need her vaccinations (thats 40 a pop) her spay (if you choose to spay) then you have to budget for an emergency and puppies can have alot of those especially if they are thieves and eat naughty things. Then the training/puppy classes you are going to have to attend for at least the next year which are not cheap. 

And last but not least getting a puppy as a present is the most stupidest thing i have ever herd off.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I doubt whatever is said will stop her from getting the springer. I can see from previous posts she was given endless advice to get a second opinion on her pup, and I doubt that happened.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

true but takes away 'ignorance as an excuse'


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I think the term is 'ignorance is bliss'


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Not only that but you really aren't thinking about your poor dog. He's just lost his friend and you're the only person he's really going to want to spend time with, dogs grieve and I genuinely think it would be unfair to bring another dog in too soon. He'll begin wondering where his friend has gone and then on top of that he'll have to deal with another dog coming into his house.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

that was true for all of ....umn.... 2 hours of owning Max?

maybe 3 hours of owning Biggles as he was asleep and I had histories rose tinted glasses for Max'ss puppyhood


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

All I can say is, I have owned dogs for over 30 years and I wouldn't touch a Springer with a barge pole! Not that I don't think they are great dogs, but I have neither the time nor the energy for one. You will find it very, very different from a Bichon or a Shitzu.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

holyshihtzu said:


> I have quit college, and will not be going to uni as i am not ready for it atm, the puppy will be staying at my bf and he said i can come and see it whenever I like because she would be my dog.
> 
> the pups aren't ready until late march, he has just signed up to one
> we are going to go through the dogs trust with her as i am on JSA. I still feel for coco he would have been really happy to have seen her plus my mum isn't allowing her to stay in mine just incase she does pick something up.
> ...


Young lady, they seem to be a beautiful litter. My question to you is, Are they from a 'working line' bercause if they are they will need an awful lot of exercise and stimulation. I know, I've had Springers for years and they are not a breed that will be content with a twenty minute walk around the park twice a day, they're very high drive dogs. I wish you well but like a few others I do have reservations about whether you know what it is you are taking on. As you can see from the pic of my new pup, even at three months all they want to do is hunt. Good luck. Pete.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

abbieandchi said:


> He's just lost his friend and you're the only person he's really going to want to spend time with, dogs grieve and I genuinely think it would be unfair to bring another dog in too soon.


With respect, this is transferring a human emotion onto a dog. From recent direct experience we took on a GR pup within a month of loosing my special dog. Our other dogs in the family adapted within ten days and now play and sleep together.

The young lady is old enough to gain direct experience and make her own choices, I thought this site was about helping dog owners and those would-be owners.

Adults underrate youngsters too often, but look what they can do !


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to say it doesn't sound like the right situation for a puppy. What happens if you and your boyfriend split up? How are you going to provide for the dog with no job? I can't imagine a good breeder would allow a dog to go as a valentines present without even meeting you. What if whatever's made your dogs sick is passed on to the puppy? 

Do you really want a Springer Spaniel? Have you actually researched the breed? Or is it just that you want a puppy and there are Springer pups available? I know how difficult it is to say no to a puppy when you really want one, I turned down a husky puppy just before getting Spencer. I know a husky isn't right for me and tempted as I was the thought of spending 10 years or so with a dog who doesn't really suit was enough to put me off.

I can't say anything about getting another dog soon after one has passed, I'd have had another the day after Rupert died if I could have.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Tbh I don't think that it's that age of an owner that's a problem, it's the situation that they are in and how mature they are for their age!
I feel that people that dont know me judge me as a dog owner because I am young! Today I was walking my dogs and I had 3 different people ask me whether my puppy had had her vaccinations and it really got on my nerves, I wouldn't be walking her if she hadn't. It's like they presumed that she wouldn't have had them because I'm young and stupid! 
I've lived in my own house since I was 18 and I am now 22, I worked in a kennels for 4 years when I was a teen but I now work from home, I have 3 dogs that are all upto date with vaccinations and are fed well (although not raw before anyone asks) i always take them to the vets if I think that there is something wrong and I pay insurance for all 3 of them, 1 of them also has allergies.

I love my 3 doggies to bits 

Sorry! Rant over.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Tbh I don't think that it's that age of an owner that's a problem, it's the situation that they are in and how mature they are for their age!
> I feel that people that dont know me judge me as a dog owner because I am young! Today I was walking my dogs and I had 3 different people ask me whether my puppy had had her vaccinations and it really got on my nerves, I wouldn't be walking her if she hadn't. It's like they presumed that she wouldn't have had them because I'm young and stupid!
> I've lived in my own house since I was 18 and I am now 22, I worked in a kennels for 4 years when I was a teen but I now work from home, I have 3 dogs that are all upto date with vaccinations and are fed well (although not raw before anyone asks) i always take them to the vets if I think that there is something wrong and I pay insurance for all 3 of them, 1 of them also has allergies.
> 
> ...


I am 22 years old aswell and have had similar questions asked to me; however, the problem I have is the poster has recently lost a dog, and has an ill dog at the moment. The poorly dog will be grieving the loss of his friend, and I feel when she asked for help before she didn't seem to take any of it. She also has no job so very unsure how she will be able to take care of a dog as they are not cheap...even with insurance.

Don't get me wrong I would love for everyone to own a dog who wanted one, but it's the dog you have to think about.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> With respect, this is transferring a human emotion onto a dog. From recent direct experience we took on a GR pup within a month of loosing my special dog. Our other dogs in the family adapted within ten days and now play and sleep together.
> 
> The young lady is old enough to gain direct experience and make her own choices, I thought this site was about helping dog owners and those would-be owners.
> 
> Adults underrate youngsters too often, but look what they can do !


Every animal grieves when they lose a friend, if not grieving then the dog is going to be confused by a new addition. I'm not saying that she can't ever get a new dog but it just seems a bit soon to me.

If you can see, many of us are trying to help her by making sure she understands what she takes on with a Springer. It just seems a little uneasy that the dog is being given as a Valentines present, no animal should be given as a gift.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> With respect, this is transferring a human emotion onto a dog. From recent direct experience we took on a GR pup within a month of loosing my special dog. Our other dogs in the family adapted within ten days and now play and sleep together.
> 
> The young lady is old enough to gain direct experience and make her own choices, I thought this site was about helping dog owners and those would-be owners.
> 
> Adults underrate youngsters too often, but look what they can do !


from what I've seen most people have just said 'have you researched the breed/know what you're getting into'

it's not so much age as - it's going to be living at the boyfriend's so what if they break up? and do you realise what springers are *really* like?

my response would be exactly the same to *anyone* announcing they are getting a springer in what seems a very 'spur of moment' way (ie BF buying her for valantines day! aaaawh! amazing! *squeee*)

if all research done and prepared for the insane amount of work a springer needs to stay sane, happy and healthy then go for it with full blessings

however for number of pups bred for the pet market per year the breed has one of the highest euthanasia/given up to rescue rates of any breed simply because people underestimate their needs - they are *not* a novice breed or for someone who like a gentle play and 2 20 mins walks around a park per day/skipping a few days here and there because of weather.

btw I'm 27 - not exactly old and decrepid


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. This has nothing do with age at all, and I don't know who even mentioned age? It has do with the situation.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> I am 22 years old aswell and have had similar questions asked to me; however, the problem I have is the poster has recently lost a dog, and has an ill dog at the moment. The poorly dog will be grieving the loss of his friend, and I feel when she asked for help before she didn't seem to take any of it. She also has no job so very unsure how she will be able to take care of a dog as they are not cheap...even with insurance.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I would love for everyone to own a dog who wanted one, but it's the dog you have to think about.


Oh yeah I totally agree with what your saying about her situation! It was just the age thing that was bothering me. Lol


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

My response was nothing to do with the OPs age, I had no idea how old they were when I responded. I'm still not sure how old she is to be honest. I have nothing against young people having a dog, I was living in my own flat with a sick border collie at 19. I was 21 when I got Rupert who was FAR from an easy dog.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd react the same with a 40 year old woman who was getting a puppy as a present, it has nothing to do with age. It's the situation that's bothering everyone, the fact that the OP doesn't have a job and the fact that the dog is being given as gift. Like many others have said, who's to say that they won't break up in a few weeks? 

It seems like the OP hasn't given much thought to the breed but of course we could all be wrong, for all we know she could have done as much research as needed. We can hope anyway. For those who have Springers I hope the things you've said have flicked a switch, it is a big step from a Shih Tzu. 

And I still stand by my initial feelings, I genuinely do feel it's unfair for the dog to have lost a friend and to deal with another dog in a few days. Yes if your dog is really suffering then perhaps consider getting another companion but at least give it a few weeks.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I never mentioned age and im only 24 so im not past it yet


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

All i will say is Good luck. If the dog is staying with your boyfriend he needs to know what he is doing because you will be going home not the dog.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

If we all waited for perfection we would do nothing. 

The OP has had illness and a doggie-death recently, she mentions getting the new dog (although if the dog will be with her or the BF is unclear) in March, I think the surviving dog will have lost the black arm-bands by then. 

Our most recent dog came to us as the result of him being bought for and gifted to someone as a surprise (we actually think they bought the dog for themselves but could not cope and saw gifting it to someone else was a good get out, that second person passed him on to my wife), so a gifted dog can be a mistake but also it can result in a good and loving home, who is anyone to know the future. 

The OP can judge her situation better than any of us. If she is wise she will consider our collective suggestions and thoughts. Either way she will do her best and gain direct experience herself what more could we ask of her?


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

holyshihtzu said:


> I have quit college, and will not be going to uni as i am not ready for it atm, the puppy will be staying at my bf and he said i can come and see it whenever I like because she would be my dog.
> 
> *the pups aren't ready until late march, he has just signed up to one
> we are going to go through the dogs trust with her as i am on JSA. I still feel for coco he would have been really happy to have seen her plus my mum isn't allowing her to stay in mine just incase she does pick something up.*i cant find a job so she will be getting all the one to one she needs plus Toby
> ...


Not sure what you mean by "going through the dogs trust" ? you said your bf is buying the pup


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

abbieandchi said:


> I'd react the same with a 40 year old woman who was getting a puppy as a present, it has nothing to do with age. It's the situation that's bothering everyone, the fact that the OP doesn't have a job and the fact that the dog is being given as gift.


I've got absolutely no idea of what's happened and the background to all this

What I do know is that, as an occasional breeder, if anyone contacts me enquiring about pups, and words such as "gift" or "surprise" are in the conversation, I'm afraid they won't get past first base.

I also INSIST on meeting the whole family, to see how they are with my adult dogs (they are tiny puppies for 5 minutes, and 35kg puppies for a lot longer) - then they get to meet the pups.



Bellaboo1 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "going through the dogs trust" ? you said your bf is buying the pup


Yes - that confused me as well 

ETA - I went 17 years without a dog because it just wasn't the 'right time' - anyone who knows me will tell you how difficult that was, because my life, for as long as I can remember, revolved around dogs.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

So one dog has just died, the other is seriously ill at the vets and may or may not make it, you complain about vets costs and insurance, you are on JSA which is a pittance, and you want to go and get a puppy as a joint gift?

Words fail me.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Tbh I don't think that it's that age of an owner that's a problem, it's the situation that they are in and how mature they are for their age!
> I feel that people that dont know me judge me as a dog owner because I am young! Today I was walking my dogs and I had 3 different people ask me whether my puppy had had her vaccinations and it really got on my nerves, I wouldn't be walking her if she hadn't. It's like they presumed that she wouldn't have had them because I'm young and stupid!
> I've lived in my own house since I was 18 and I am now 22, I worked in a kennels for 4 years when I was a teen but I now work from home, I have 3 dogs that are all upto date with vaccinations and are fed well (although not raw before anyone asks) i always take them to the vets if I think that there is something wrong and I pay insurance for all 3 of them, 1 of them also has allergies.
> 
> ...


I think you get the same at any age if you have a puppy. I know that when I had Ferdie as a puppy, I had all sorts of people coming along and giving me advice, assuming I had never had a dog before. It really peed me off because I know what I am doing. When I had Joshua, I also had a grown up Ferdie with me, so didn't get it.



abbieandchi said:


> Every animal grieves when they lose a friend, if not grieving then the dog is going to be confused by a new addition. I'm not saying that she can't ever get a new dog but it just seems a bit soon to me.
> 
> If you can see, many of us are trying to help her by making sure she understands what she takes on with a Springer. It just seems a little uneasy that the dog is being given as a Valentines present, no animal should be given as a gift.


I don't think there is a major problem with a gift as long as it is going to the family that buys the pup. Surprise is something else again, no way. My Ferdie was really depressed when he lost Joshua, and animals can grieve, but the point here is that Toby is still very ill and when he comes home he is going to want peace and quiet in which to recover.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

If I'm correct then JSA is £50 a week, right? 

Unfortunately I imagine the vets costs are already high from your vets fees, how would you afford another dog on that wage?

It isn't a nasty question, I'm genuinely wondering.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't think there is a major problem with a gift as long as it is going to the family that buys the pup. Surprise is something else again, no way. My Ferdie was really depressed when he lost Joshua, and animals can grieve, but the point here is that Toby is still very ill and when he comes home he is going to want peace and quiet in which to recover.


I think it's just my personal opinion, giving animals as gifts makes me feel a little uneasy. Obviously it depends on the circumstance but in this one, it seems like a spur of the moment, maybe I'm wrong though.

I'd never accept a dog I haven't met (I'm assuming the OP hasn't met the dog), as a pet, from anybody. I'd want to research the breeder, check their reputation and go and visit myself.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

abbieandchi said:


> I think it's just my personal opinion, giving animals as gifts makes me feel a little uneasy. Obviously it depends on the circumstance but in this one, it seems like a spur of the moment, maybe I'm wrong though.
> 
> I'd never accept a dog I haven't met (I'm assuming the OP hasn't met the dog), as a pet, from anybody. I'd want to research the breeder, check their reputation and go and visit myself.


I agree, don't get me wrong. It is just that the word "gift" can mean a lot of things. My daughter and I bought a puppy for her daughter as a christmas present, but then we knew she wanted him and he was going into my daughter's house where he would be well cared for. That is different to giving a puppy as a present out of the blue. It seems as well that the OP's parents do not want this new puppy in their house, so what is going to happen if she splits with her boyfriend?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I somehow think we will not get the answer to our questions. All I will say now is good luck; however, please think about the dog at the end of the day.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I agree, don't get me wrong. It is just that the word "gift" can mean a lot of things. My daughter and I bought a puppy for her daughter as a christmas present, but then we knew she wanted him and he was going into my daughter's house where he would be well cared for. That is different to giving a puppy as a present out of the blue. It seems as well that the OP's parents do not want this new puppy in their house, so what is going to happen if she splits with her boyfriend?


I totally agree, I mean when I'm looking for my next dog in a few years time my parents are more than happy to pay for him 

Yes, she said they do not want the dog in their house in case he catches something from the other dog who is sick (I don't think the vets know what the problem is yet.) So the dog would be living at her boyfriend's house. This alone doesn't make sense to me, _she_ wants the dog but it's going to be _him_ who looks after it. 
It just makes me mad, the OP said herself that she's on JSA which isn't enough to provide for yourself, let alone another dog unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

firstly is wasn't out of the blue we planned for this for ages, even before we knew coco was ill, he loves animals and has 3 cats himself, I will be moving out in june with him in my own house which has a huge garden for her to play in and then we will taker to the field and play fetch and play in the park

I know you are all  at me for doing this but its life and i have to move on
coco is gone now and there was nothing we could of done to save his life he was very very ill and we couldn't of kept him in the state he was, so we had to PTS he is a very cherished dog and will always be loved. this new dog isn't replacing him, coco wouldn't of wanted that. she will be cocos mate and tobys

Toby is great now, he can come and play with her, put it this way, vets would allow him out if they new he wasn't well enough, i know that he would appreciate a dog jumping all over him just after an OP a week ago but just think about it

I have, will you just think PLEASE


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> If we all waited for perfection we would do nothing.
> 
> The OP has had illness and a doggie-death recently, she mentions getting the new dog (although if the dog will be with her or the BF is unclear) in March, I think the surviving dog will have lost the black arm-bands by then.
> 
> ...


thank you Manoy Moneelil that is the best comment i have heard yet on this chat. makes me feel better, my mum has now agreed to have her around each second month so we gradually allow her into Toby's territory

all i can really say is Non of theses people know my BF in person so they shouldn't judge on what they see in writing, i wouldn't of chosen him if he wasn't the one, he has been there from day one of coco's illness and even phoned me up to have a little chat and a cry,


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

you said in the first post that you just got the news, how was it well planned.

then you said your bf is having it and now you are moving to a house with big garden.

im sorry but how are you able to move if you have no job and no school too and need to go to the pdsa but getting a big house?

just wondering as it seems strange.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Firstly, im so sorry for your loss 

Personally speaking I dont think your set up is right for a little puppy  there will be alot of change/inconsistency for the pup with you coming and going from your bf's house, being your dog but not living with you, what would happen if you and your bf split etc. My biggest concern would be the finances though  We have had our puppy for almost 2 weeks and have already spent out £100 in vets bills in that period! How can you afford to look after the puppy on JSA? what about when you get a job? (being on JSA means you must be activly seeking employement doesnt it?)

Since we got Millie two weeks ago I have barely left the living room really becuase she has needed lots of help with her toilet trainning and I cant take my eyes off her for a second! I hope your BF knows the responsibility it is to have the pup live with him...I havnt slept in my bed yet since Millie came home as she cried in her crate if someone isnt sleeping in there...so for now im sleeping on the sofa while she gets settled.

Please please just think it through....


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> With respect, this is transferring a human emotion onto a dog.


But it's not, dogs do grieve, as humans do and other animals.. Some handle it better than others. They do have feelings however their feelings have different meanings to ours..



abbieandchi said:


> It just seems a little uneasy that the dog is being given as a Valentines present, *no animal should be given as a gift*.


I disagree with this; purely because Louie was a gift.. however I did as much research as I could in the 3 weeks I had before he was being picked up, it was spontaneous on the OH's part - I didn't want him, we were in a similar situation to the OP, however we had great support, every spare penny (after I'd spent the majority on the dog) was spent on Louie.

Saying animals shouldn't be given as a gift I agree with, but as with everything there are exceptions, Louie is still with us, I've been through a year of training classes - which have amounted to around £800 - of which I could spend on new clothes, a car, driving lessons - endless. It all came out of my JSA (and now wages) Whilst I didn't pay for his food which was rubbish growing up, I pay for it now (he's raw fed) So the OP could make it work as we did... However I agree with the majority of the thread that this wouldn't be the right time - IMO.



holyshihtzu said:


> firstly is wasn't out of the blue we planned for this for ages, even before we knew coco was ill, *he loves animals* and has 3 cats himself, I will be moving out in june with him in my own house which has *a huge garden for her to play in and then we will taker to the field and play fetch and play in the park*
> 
> I know you are all  at me for doing this *but its life and i have to move on
> coco is gone now and there was nothing we could of done to save his life he was very very ill and we couldn't of kept him in the state he was, so we had to PTS he is a very cherished dog and will always be loved. *this new dog isn't replacing him, coco wouldn't of wanted that. she will be cocos mate and tobys
> ...


The bits I have put in bold:

1st bit - my OH loves animals, but it doesn't mean he'd do everything they needed, he is still horrified that I still go to dog training, that I still teach Louie new tricks etc, he's even said to me once "Don't you just want a dog for the sake of having one" which is pretty much what Benjie was/is for him and his family. Sure he got 3 walks a day, but he has a number of issues.. Louie being working lines, they would've struggled to within an inch of their life had I not being the one who realised what he needed/needs... so He may love animals but can he cope with what a Springer brings in - they are a lot different to cats.

The 2nd bit: Not enough, she will need training, an outlet when she's old enough and think again if you think you can walk her around the fields and she'll automaticly play fetch.. she'll be off like a light as soon as you let her leash off, and she'll follow her nose rather than you.. she will be a true wake up call if Shih's are what you are used to.

3rd bit: I think most people are worrying that you are moving on too quick, you're not allowing yourself time to grieve, you need to be spiritually fine before taking on a puppy. Also even if your dog is fine to be out of the vets, there is no saying he won't get ill again as soon as a bouncy pup is around and also - he's ill, why would you want to bring a vulnerable pup into the house until he is 100% better?

Personally, I think you aren't ready for another dog, but then who knows, you may make this work. However I'd have a back up plan if you are going to ignore advice. Get pet insurance - it may be money off you, but it is important! Talk to family - if anything happens between you as a couple will you be allowed to keep the dog with them? Or will he be keeping the dog? If you get a job what will happen?

You don't need much money, you don't need a big home, you don't need lots of material things to have a dog but you do need common sense.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

abbieandchi said:


> I totally agree, I mean when I'm looking for my next dog in a few years time my parents are more than happy to pay for him


Yes - I have the option of bringing another pup in rather than breeding (I am fairly confident my waiting list is pretty solid, but you never know in the current climate) - and have a sneaking suspicion from the questions asked that my mum may well offer at least a contribution to costs (she doesn't want me to breed) - but she would never actively get involved in the purchase of a pup, that's my domain.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Let me just clear up the gift thing, I mean as a gift that's a spur of the moment. I'm all for people giving gifts if they're actually wanted and have been for a long time, not just as a "I'd really like a dog, can I have one? I like the look of Border Collies so I'll get one of those" gift. If that makes sense? People think that just because an animal is a gift they don't have to do their research, which is absolutely wrong.

At the end of the day, having an animal is always a gift, right?


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

holyshihtzu said:


> firstly is wasn't out of the blue we planned for this for ages, even before we knew coco was ill, he loves animals and has 3 cats himself, I will be moving out in june with him in my own house which has a huge garden for her to play in and then we will taker to the field and play fetch and play in the park
> 
> I know you are all  at me for doing this but its life and i have to move on
> coco is gone now and there was nothing we could of done to save his life he was very very ill and we couldn't of kept him in the state he was, so we had to PTS he is a very cherished dog and will always be loved. this new dog isn't replacing him, coco wouldn't of wanted that. she will be cocos mate and tobys
> ...


Although a few people have mentioned you getting a pup so soon after coco, I don't think that is the main concern from most people. Whether or not it is the right time to get a new pup in terms of Toby and Coco is a judgement call and one only you can make 

However, you haven't answered any of the other, much more important concerns people have raised. Mainly, have you researched the breed? Do you realise just how high energy springers are? And just how different they are compared to your current dog breeds.

If the pup will live with your boyfriend, what happens if you two split up? Or what happens when the pup bonds closely to your boyfriend and you then decide you can now live with the dog (to take a dog away from the person he is most bonded to unless completely necessary seems unkind).

Can you afford to support the dog for the next 10 plus years?

Can you give the dog enough exercise and mental stimulation?

If you have and can and do understand all that is involved and the breeder is a responsible one who health tests fully and you share the ethics of, I think everyone on here who appears to be having a bit of a go at you, would respect your decision.

I don't think anyone on here wants to bring a downer on your good news, it's just they want to help you and any future pup avoid any issues later down the line. I hope it all works out for the best one way or another


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you feel we are picking on you or something like that, but we are only looking out for your new pup. I still don't understand the situation with coco? Did you get a second opinion before putting her down? 

I understand you want to move on and trust me everyone wants you to, but all we are saying is are you fully prepared for another dog? I also don't understand how you can talk about your new housing situation? You don't have a job so how are you planning on moving out of your parents? 

Anyway I doubt you will take our advice so I wish you the best of luck, and the dog.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

c


holyshihtzu said:


> if i keep grieving i will only feel worse, he is still with me wherever i go he will be in a little casket watching his companion play


You will continue to grieve even after the pup has arrived, in fact after a while grief can easily turn to guilt and dislike of the new dog.  I bought another dog just a couple of months after losing one of mine in an accident some years ago. It helped for about a month to come to terms with the loss of my boy but then I started not being able to bond with him any more, in fact I felt so guilty about ever getting him that I ended up re homing him to a very nice elderly couple who doted on him. Just what he needed rather than the "cold shoulder" from me.

The only dog I have ever re homed and a lesson learned that it's very easy to be excited about a new arrival and think the grief has passed until the novelty wears off and there you have a completely different dog who you feel you had tried to "replace" a dear old friend with. I couldn't bear it and I just hope you don't feel like I did a couple of months down the line.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Malmum said:


> c
> 
> You will continue to grieve even after the pup has arrived, in fact after a while grief can easily turn to guilt and dislike of the new dog.  I bought another dog just a couple of months after losing one of mine in an accident some years ago. It helped for about a month to come to terms with the loss of my boy but then I started not being able to bond with him any more, in fact I felt so guilty about ever getting him that I ended up re homing him to a very nice elderly couple who doted on him. Just what he needed rather than the "cold shoulder" from me.
> 
> The only dog I have ever re homed and a lesson learned that it's very easy to be excited about a new arrival and think the grief has passed until the novelty wears off and there you have a completely different dog who you feel you had tried to "replace" a dear old friend with. I couldn't bear it and I just hope you don't feel like I did a couple of months down the line.


I have always got a puppy shortly after losing an old dog and it has never felt like that, never a replacement and I have never had a problem bonding with any of them. As you know I was given Diva shortly after losing Joshua, but that was more for Ferdie's sake as he was so depressed. I do love her dearly, she is a sweetheart, but I still grieve for Joshua, I still think about him all the time. He would have loved playing with Diva as well.

I am sorry you felt like that, but I just think in this case little thought has been given to the future for this new pup.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I got a puppy as a gift once.

I had just had to rehome my GSD x Collie due to being made homeless my boyfriend and I had to move into his mums 1 bedroom flat. My Rusty was agressive to her Chi's and was not getting excercise due to him dangerously dragging me down concrete stairs when I was 6 months pregnant.
My boyfriend went and got me a collie lab puppy 

Yes she was wonderful and I loved her to bits she got on with the Chi's and I was able to take her out after her jabs because I taught her to walk on the lead well (the GSD x was already like that when I got him).

However when we moved house I had my son 4 weeks early and Roxy's toilet training went drastic. Then my boyfriend left me for our best friend and I got really depressed and had no option but to move home to my mum where I was not allowed to keep Roxy.

She was my heart dog I loved her to bits but I wish I had not been given her while I was in an unstable position! 

I then lived without a dog for 11 months until I was allocated a secure housing association home, happy living on my own and settled. I rehomed a JRT who's owner had passed away.


I will always regret letting someone bring a puppy into an unstable environment and it did have effect on her, the reason my dad couldn't keep looking after her for me was her severe separation anxiety and they both work full time so there was no one to help train the dog, I was miles away and had my baby son to look after.


Of course no one can tell you what to do, but I would certainly wait until things have settled down etc.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Malmum said:


> c
> You will continue to grieve even after the pup has arrived, in fact after a while grief can easily turn to guilt and dislike of the new dog.  I bought another dog just a couple of months after losing one of mine in an accident some years ago. It helped for about a month to come to terms with the loss of my boy but then I started not being able to bond with him any more, in fact I felt so guilty about ever getting him that I ended up re homing him to a very nice elderly couple who doted on him. Just what he needed rather than the "cold shoulder" from me.
> 
> The only dog I have ever re homed and a lesson learned that it's very easy to be excited about a new arrival and think the grief has passed until the novelty wears off and there you have a completely different dog who you feel you had tried to "replace" a dear old friend with. I couldn't bear it and I just hope you don't feel like I did a couple of months down the line.


To be fair though, we all grieve differently and what is right for one person isn't necessarily right for another. I know my grief over Rupert hasn't passed, I still cry for him and I still miss him terribly. I never felt guilty about getting Rupert soon after Shadow died, nor do I feel guilty about getting Spencer so quickly after Rupert dying.

My issue here isn't with the length of time that's passed, it's with what appears to be a lack of thought going into getting a puppy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

i have read one of the stickys today on thinking of getting a puppy, that has changed my mind now, i am waiting another year to get one where I have left college got my qualification and then do i only go and get her, she will be in a stable home with me and my BF 

everyones opinions are different, sarah1983 like she says we are all different.

i took myself down to the library and red a few books plus searched the internet. i will be taking her to Dogs trust for vaccinations and other treatment, i will definitely insure her buy her lots of mind stimulating games
take her on a huge trek when she is old enough, i am doing the most research as possible trust me got a pile of print outs ready

i have a socialising/training class in place for her and tell my BF to come with me so we both can deal with it. I rang him today and said he was more than happy to have her

tobys home now and coping well with the loss of coco (better than we thought) just needs lots of TLC and had a little play with some games
he is loving all the attention he is getting atm and he is now fast asleep on the couch


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Your post makes no sense?

You say you arn't getting another dog now for a year, yet your saying it's a girl, and you have contacted a training group who will accept her? How can they accept a dog you arn't going to have for another year?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Also not understanding the dogs trust bit  or do you mean the pdsa??


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

tashax said:


> Also not understanding the dogs trust bit  or do you mean the pdsa??


Neither do I? Why take it to dogs trust when you have a vet for your current dog?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> Neither do I? Why take it to dogs trust when you have a vet for your current dog?


I wasnt even aware that dogs trust is used as a vets i thought it was a rescue and rehome


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I *think* what holly means is that her boyfriend is now going to have the pup and she will wait another year until she gets a dog of her own........ ?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Myfynwy said:


> I *think* what holly means is that her boyfriend is now going to have the pup and she will wait another year until she gets a dog of her own........ ?


All of the stuff that was said in her previous post makes it sound like she will be caring for the dog? Hopefully she can come back to clarify.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

we will both take turns to look after it, when i said the dogs trust i meant PDSA
if i am confusing people on the forum i dont have her at mine currently in BF but i will do the training part

people i have it all under control


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> we will both take turns to look after it, when i said the dogs trust i meant PDSA
> if i am confusing people on the forum i dont have her at mine currently in BF but i will do the training part
> 
> people i have it all under control


So basically you are doing what you said you would in the first place?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

holyshihtzu said:


> we will both take turns to look after it, when i said the dogs trust i meant PDSA
> if i am confusing people on the forum i dont have her at mine currently in BF but i will do the training part
> 
> people i have it all under control


So your not waiting a year untill you and your bf are living together?? Yep really confused now


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

tashax said:


> So your not waiting a year untill you and your bf are living together?? Yep really confused now


You're not the only one unfortunately.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds likes its gonna be a confused puppy not knowing where it livex if its going back and forth, especially with a springer i would imagine you would need routine and structure to keep them entertained, im no specialist in the breed but surely its common sense with any dog.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

don't worry - I'm sure there'll be spaces in a rescue for yet another confused messed up springer *sigh* 

also 'she's at my bfs'? I thought they weren't ready yet? so actually he's just gone out and found one that's ready *now*?

you know what - I'm taking this off my alerts before I'm in tears over what that poor pup's going to go through

the BF must do the basic training otherwise what's going to happen when not at his house? out of control dog? you seem to have listened to none of the questions asked other than defending your choice to get another dog so soon which is fair enough - some people *do* have a quick turnaround after a loss - not always a bad or good thing

because the BF is going to do all the basics such as feeding, house training and basic training (if he wants to protect his house and sanity) then she will probably bond to him causing hissy fits and cries of "but she's *my* dog! why won't she listen to *me*?!" <queue tears and storming out>

but you have *refused* to answer the questions about researching the breed properly

one day reading a book isn't enough - not with a springer - that's like "oooh I read a book about anxiety - lets go psycho analyse some severely mentally ill people! I'm sure *that* won't have a negative effect on their wellbeing!"

just in case you are ignoring your pms I will repeat my previous warning and then I'm done



> just wanted to wish you luck with the new pup - I hope you got what I meant from my posts on your thread that I'm not against you getting another dog - it's just making sure you know a bit more about the breed
> 
> has your BF ever had a springer before? the reason I urge really getting to know the breed *first* is the ones you described are working type - they are one of the hardest dogs to own
> 
> ...


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

holyshihtzu said:


> I have quit college, and will not be going to uni as i am not ready for it atm, the puppy will be staying at my bf and he said i can come and see it whenever I like because she would be my dog.
> 
> the pups aren't ready until late march, he has just signed up to one
> we are going to go through the dogs trust with her as i am on JSA. I still feel for coco he would have been really happy to have seen her plus my mum isn't allowing her to stay in mine just incase she does pick something up.
> ...


As I understand it, the PDSA is a charity and Im sorry but I think its wholly irresponsible that you cannot afford to fund a puppy yourself but youre going to take one on anyway and rely on other people to fund it for you! Do you or your boyfriend receive housing or council tax benefit? The PDSA wont provide treatment just because you are on JSA, there are other terms too.

You say you cant find a job so she will be getting lots of one to one, I take it that means you are no longer actively looking for a job? In that case, you are no longer eligible to receive JSA, the conditions are that you are actively seeking work. If you fraudulently carry on claiming JSA while not seeking work then how do you plan to fit a puppy around the work experience the job centre will expect you to carry out in order to carry on receiving your benefits? Can you afford doggy day care?

I highly doubt any crufts champion breeders would rehome to someone they have never met, a reputable breeder simply would NOT do this.



holyshihtzu said:


> firstly is wasn't out of the blue we planned for this for ages, even before we knew coco was ill, he loves animals and has 3 cats himself, I will be moving out in june with him in my own house which has a huge garden for her to play in and then we will taker to the field and play fetch and play in the park
> 
> I know you are all  at me for doing this but its life and i have to move on
> coco is gone now and there was nothing we could of done to save his life he was very very ill and we couldn't of kept him in the state he was, so we had to PTS he is a very cherished dog and will always be loved. this new dog isn't replacing him, coco wouldn't of wanted that. she will be cocos mate and tobys
> ...


How on earth do you plan to be able to afford a house if youre on JSA? And how can you possibly predict the size the garden will be? My parents are looking to rent a house at the moment and animal friendly ones are very few and far between, let alone ones with large gardens.

Its all very well planning to take the dog to the field, but are you willing to do this for 2-4 *minimum* hours a day? Because that is how much exercise a Springer needs, trust me, I have 3  . The exercise is non-negotiable too, it needs to happen every day without fail come rain, shine or snow! A Springer simply is not the type of dog who can miss a few walks a week and stay sane.



holyshihtzu said:


> i have read one of the stickys today on thinking of getting a puppy, that has changed my mind now, i am waiting another year to get one where I have left college got my qualification and then do i only go and get her, she will be in a stable home with me and my BF
> 
> everyones opinions are different, sarah1983 like she says we are all different.
> 
> ...


This post is very confusing, are you waiting another year or are you going ahead regardless?

If you're going back to college, then who is going to look after the dog in the day? Do you have the funds to pay for doggy day care (remember, students don't qualify for JSA)? If not, do you drive so you can go home every lunch hour to let the dog out and exercise her? Are you prepared to take her out EVERY day after no college no matter how tired you are/ how much coursework you have to do?

Again, I don't understand how you plan to afford a home with your boyfriend and I think it's really silly and selfish to rely on a charity to fund your new puppy. You should NEVER take on an animal if you cannot afford it, relying on other people/ charities is totally unacceptable and unreliable. What do you plan to do if the PDSA refuse you?

It's about £30 to insure a ESS per month, and training classes cost between £60-100. How can you possibly afford that if you're only living off £200 a month? Also, all insurance policies will have an excess that you have to pay yourself, and most of them will expect you to pay for treatment upfront and they reimburse you later. One of our pets cost over £1000 in vet bills in the space of a couple of weeks, do you have that sort of money available in case of emergency? On top of insurance and training classes have you taken into account that you will also need to buy food, toys, etc etc?

Paperwork and print outs will never prepare you for the boundless energy a Springer has. We had Border Collies previously, another difficult breed, but the Springers are 100 times harder work. If you want real experience of the breed then speak to your local rescue, consider fostering a dog temporarily for the ESS rescue, speak to breeders.

They are not a novice breed, and they very easily develop bad habits and behaviours. All of our dogs went to training classes, were socialised from a young age yet two of the Springers have issues that a behaviourist is required to help us solve, that's another £70 per week. I really think you have underestimated the breed, and can only plead that you get some real experience and get yourself settled in life before you take one on.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

The issue of money to fund the cost of owning a dog is an important one. 

There is always something extra that will crop up, if you are just starting out as a home owner too that list grows. 

You might consider you have it sewn up with PDSA treatment, but you need to factor in transport costs to get there with a sick dog etc. 

As I have just finish writing in another thread education is an important element for you too. You mention introducing the dogs - I strongly suggest that you read the many threads on this forum about how to introduce the dogs first on neutral tertiary and not one or other of your family houses.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the PDSA exists for the benefit of people who have fallen on hard times, who had their pets when they could afford them, then lost jobs etc and had to be on benefits. It does not exist for people with no money to buy a puppy and say: Oh, its ok, the PDSA will take care of it. In fact, given your circumstances, and having heard the terms of using them, I don't even know if they will accept someone who was already on benefits before buying the pup.

Just my little twopence worth.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i dont understand you said you are now waiting a year and also getting the dog at the same time.

then you say it is already at your bfs house.

you say you have given up collage now you say when your finished, your on jsa are you not?

confused much?

also when i lost billy last year to cancer i decided to look into a get a puppy, alfie now! but having arranged it i really couldnt have possibly said i was the happiest girl in the world at that time as i had lost so much and still i didnt have my dog with me.
if i had lost billy and had another dog seriously ill too like the op i dont think i could arrange another dog and be as happy as larry!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I think the PDSA exists for the benefit of people who have fallen on hard times, who had their pets when they could afford them, then lost jobs etc and had to be on benefits. It does not exist for people with no money to buy a puppy and say: Oh, its ok, the PDSA will take care of it. In fact, given your circumstances, and having heard the terms of using them, I don't even know if they will accept someone who was already on benefits before buying the pup.
> 
> Just my little twopence worth.


totally agree with you

if you can't afford the health care..you should not be buying a pup :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

No thought has gone into this puppy at all. That's clear from what the OP has written.

This thread is a good example of How puppies and dogs end up in rescue


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

You make no sense what so ever!!

How on earth can you be waiting a year to get a dog when infact you now have one!? You researched for a day yet you have it under control? I think you have nothing under control, and I'm not even going to get myself upset by this thread, but you really need to stop thinking of yourself and more about the animals you can't look after properly, and I mean can't look after as in money terms, or having a basic clue of the breed.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't have much to add here considering I'm totally confused but if I'm honest I think getting the SS was just impulse buying and would not be suprised if your BF and yourself are unable to cope with the amount of physical/mental stimulation a springer spaniel needs, it's such a shame about Coco and I'm deeply sorry but ultimately Toby should be your main priority now while he's recovering.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Relying on a charity to do all the health stuff because you can't afford it is just wrong. It's one thing to have fallen on hard times after getting the dog and needing a little help but to get a dog knowing you can't afford it is another matter entirely. 

And just so you know, I was told when I claimed JSA that if I was found to be spending it on anything but the necessities they could stop me claiming it. A dog does not count as a necessity I'm afraid.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I find it actually disgusting that you have gone and bought a dog you know you can't actually afford. To buy a dog and then use the PDSA to give your dogs injections ect is just so

Words cannot describe how I feel right now. As much as you wanna hear us all go "yeah new puppy!!!" you won't because you arn't thinking about the puppy.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> totally agree with you
> 
> if you can't afford the health care..you should not be buying a pup :nonod:


next thing you know, they'll start popping out kids and saying 'it's ok, we'll get benefits and they'll give us a house' grrrr

you know what...i have 2 kids, would love more - but MY HUSBAND AND I can't justify one. we would need a bigger house, wouldn't be able to afford to live as we normally do without my wage, and that's considering my husband has his own company. my oldest is also autistic, so i wouldn't be able to give all the children the time and attention they need.

therefore...no more babies. i would never dream of having something i couldn't afford or have time for. i would absolutely love a dog, have wanted one for so long. i can afford one, would love it and make sure it was cared for and healthy. but i know in my heart of hearts it wouldn't be fair on the dog because i don't have time for one - and i'm the sort of person who wants to curl up in front of the fire when it's cold outside...not run for the back door clutching a lead lol.

so, i will do the right thing and wait for my children to grow up, then when i have the time for a dog it'll be all systems go for the right reasons for me and the dog.

rant over.....lol


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

catlover0581 said:


> next thing you know, they'll start popping out kids and saying 'it's ok, we'll get benefits and they'll give us a house' grrrr
> 
> you know what...i have 2 kids, would love more - but MY HUSBAND AND I can't justify one. we would need a bigger house, wouldn't be able to afford to live as we normally do without my wage, and that's considering my husband has his own company. my oldest is also autistic, so i wouldn't be able to give all the children the time and attention they need.
> 
> ...


Excellent post


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

oh, and just to add......

i was 18 when i had my first baby - never claimed a benefit in my life!! 

oh and one more thing - i want a dog but don't have one....so watch out dog owners!!!!!!!! if i see you with your dog i WILL be coming to to make a fuss of them, so make sure you're not in a hurry to get home lmao


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I also don't believe in having a pet if you cant afford one! I have 3 dogs and have to pay vet bills regardless of whether or not i have other things to pay out that week or im a little skint. I pay insurance for all 3 dogs every month which doesn't work out cheap, and if i have a significant amount to pay in vet bills i still have to pay it out of my bank account and then claim the money back off of the insurers! If its a huge amount i pay it on my credit card and then pay the credit card back when i get paid out from the insurers. 

People just get a puppy because they think that they are cute, they don't think about the next 10+ years! They don't stay small puppies for long, and they certainly aren't cheap. 
For the next 10+ years someone is going to have to train, exercise, pay vets bills, pay for food, bedding, collars/leads, toys and replace anything the dog might chew through lack of training! Are you ready for that sort of commitment? How do you decide between you who is going to pay for all of this stuff?

I certainly couldn't look after a dog on JSA! What is it £50 a week? Ive just paid £40 out on a big hard bed and cushion for my dogs to share!


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a little confused, I thought you had a poorly little dog to look after? Surely he is your priority?


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

As much as its all very lovely getting a puppy, lets face it....who doesn't look at any puppy and go "awww so cute I want one!"...common sense and responsibility must rule and sadly (for the puppy) in this case that obviously hasn't happened! 

Everyone on this forum loves to hear that a member is getting any dog, but in situations such as this we just can't.

JSA....how do you hope to afford everything?, toys, food, vaccinations, bedding, flea/worming treatments, leads and collars, training classes, day care if needed, plus any unexpected vet bills.

PDSA...I know little about it as I don't live in the UK but I thought it was for people who have fallen on hard times, not just for any random Joe Bloggs to go out and get a puppy then have many things paid for.

Living with BF....so who owns this puppy?, we're having trouble understanding what's going on so god knows how confused this will leave the puppy, also what happens if you split with your BF?....you're young and anything can happen.

Time and exercise....you're going to uni or getting a job (I've lost what is happening tbh) but in either case how do you hope to give a breed such as a SS the time and exercise it needs?

Research...you read a book one day, that's not research...thats you just trying to appease people when you didn't get the desired response.

I could go on but I'm just repeating everything everyone else has already said, sorry to the OP and I really don't mean to sound harsh but I must speak my mind, I can't give out any congratulations to you...this is a disaster waiting to happen and it breaks my heart watching yet another puppy being given a home then probably ending up in rescue or pts just because one selfish person doesn't use their common sense and lets their heart rule their head.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I certainly couldn't look after a dog on JSA! What is it £50 a week? Ive just paid £40 out on a big hard bed and cushion for my dogs to share!


It's a _really_ tight budget, I had to do it for a couple of months. £45 a week I got at the time. Shadow got the cheapest food I could get and cost me a fiver a month to feed. He got no new toys unless my family or friends bought him them. Insurance? Not a chance, no way I could afford it. Vet care my parents paid for. I paid them back when I got another job. I already had Shadow when I found myself in that situation, no way I'd get a dog while in it. Shadow had what he absolutely needed but only because of my parents helping out with vet care.

Bare minimum costs a month here are around 70 euros, food and insurance. Possibly a little less depending on how much food Spencer needs, not had him long enough to be sure of that. Most months we'll spend more than that.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

catlover0581 said:


> next thing you know, they'll start popping out kids and saying 'it's ok, we'll get benefits and they'll give us a house' grrrr
> 
> you know what...i have 2 kids, would love more - but MY HUSBAND AND I can't justify one. we would need a bigger house, wouldn't be able to afford to live as we normally do without my wage, and that's considering my husband has his own company. my oldest is also autistic, so i wouldn't be able to give all the children the time and attention they need.
> 
> ...


Great post, a pity theres no a few more about like you - unfortunately its a "i want it now and i'm going to have it regardless" society these days


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

We also had a situation where we were living on bare minimum, it was very hard and rather stressful, even came a time when we had no food in the house at all and had to resort to picking appples (yes, it really did get THAT bad) that was a few years ago now and I didn't have Lucky then, although I did have a pet rat and feeding/caring for him was difficult when we were really struggling.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Hertsgirl said:


> I'm a little confused, I thought you had a poorly little dog to look after? Surely he is your priority?


*YES! This exactly!!*


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Again what ever advise is given will go in one ear, and straight out the other


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

It doesn't look like any of us are going to get any answers...........

:nonod:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It's one thing to fall on hard times and be forced to scrape by on little money, with maybe some support from charities, quite another to deliberately get an expensive pet in terms of both purchase and upkeep, and then expect charitable donations to pay for its medical treatment.

The lack of thought, care, knowledge and respect shown in this thread is dumbfounding. I find the ops attitude selfish and callous, and this thread highlights why there are BYB's and why rescues are bursting at the seams.


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm curious what the situation with the BF is, is he working? living with parents? or what  if the puppy is living with him is he paying everything for it? I'm also very confused does he have the puppy already or are you waiting a year? None of this really makes sense...

I just want to tell you me and my family have had to go through rough patches whilst having dogs before and it is not nice AT ALL, the amount of stress and worry and being absolutely terrified anything happens to your dog when you can't afford anything is just undescribable  
I think that's really quite horrible to just think 'oh we can just use PDSA for vets' that's there to help people who have UNEXPECTED hard times, if you know you can't afford vet costs atm you should not be getting a puppy... end of :nonod: 

And also, i got Charlie whilst with a BF only to suddenly split a few months later after 3 years together, which ment several months of scrimping and stress and being horribly depressed until finally getting things back on track so you need to be prepared for if anything like that happens...


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Im just so angry at this thread, how can anyone on JS pay and look after a new puppy, i mean how on earth did you afford the vets for your seriously ill one and sadly the darling who passed away on JS ???

PDSA should not have to pay for people like you, if you cant afford a dog then you shouldnt have one! as said this is for people who fall on hard times and all your doing is abusing it, if your BF is paying for the dog then he should pay for the care!

Im sorry to say this and people might be offended by my words but you have had a seriously ill dog and then a seriously ill dog that passed away and now your straight out all excited ready for your next one, im sorry but i think if i was you then i would be in a corner sobbing my heart out wishing for the world to end!

"Happiest little girl in the world " With what has just happened i would be far from that!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

The first ever major vet fee I had to pay came to £3000 luckily I had insurance for the dog. 

No matter how broke I have been, I have been really broke in the past. I have never used the PDSA, its your dog your job to pay for the costs. I have 3 credit cards that are at £0 so if the worst happens, I can pay as much as needs be to ensure my dogs are okay. 

Its unfair to buy the dog knowing you can't afford it. Its your job to ensure you find a way to afford it.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lil Doglets said:


> I'm curious what the situation with the BF is, is he working? living with parents? or what  if the puppy is living with him is he paying everything for it? I'm also very confused does he have the puppy already or are you waiting a year? None of this really makes sense...
> 
> I just want to tell you me and my family have had to go through rough patches whilst having dogs before and it is not nice AT ALL, the amount of stress and worry and being absolutely terrified anything happens to your dog when you can't afford anything is just undescribable
> I think that's really quite horrible to just think 'oh we can just use PDSA for vets' that's there to help people who have UNEXPECTED hard times, if you know you can't afford vet costs atm you should not be getting a puppy... end of :nonod:
> ...


Agreed...also what happens if this puppy got sick, and your current dog also got sick again? Who would pay the vet bills?

I believe her BF has 3 cats...I don't know much about springers, but they are gun dogs so wouldn't they maybe be funny with cats? What would happen if the pup didn't get on with the cats?

Why am I asking questions lol I know I won't get a response.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> It's one thing to fall on hard times and be forced to scrape by on little money, with maybe some support from charities, quite another to deliberately get an expensive pet in terms of both purchase and upkeep, and then expect charitable donations to pay for its medical treatment.


Exactly my thought. You don't know what's around the corner, any one of us could fall on hard times and need a little help. But to go out and deliberately get a pet that requires a fair bit of money spent on upkeep is just beyond belief to me.

Don't get me wrong, I am far from rich! However, we have enough money coming in for us to be able to afford a dog and the usual costs associated with that. We might struggle with a really expensive emergency but we'd work something out with the vet we use.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

also at 17 (i think this is roughly your age) you cannot know that your relationship is going to last as long as a dogs life either!

seems very irresponsible getting this dog, also you said you was waiting, this is so confusing!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I do wish the OP would please pop back and clarify the situation, I know I'm not the only one confused here 

She was here at 12.40pm (here on PF I mean) so I'm sure she's read all these replies but because they're not what she wanted to hear she's chosing to ignore them


----------



## MadsAndBramble (Feb 11, 2012)

:nono:
I went to the Game Fair last year and watched a demonstration of an experienced gundog trainer working an ESS through shrubbery. One thing he said really struck with me;
'If you're thinking about getting a Springer and you're not experienced with them, think twice. Springer's are specialist bits of kit.'
Never a truer word.
When we got our Springer, Bramble, in 2006 we definitely didn't know what we were letting ourselves in for. In hindsight, we probably shouldn't have got a Springer. We've had a LOT of hard times with him but after 5 years he's starting to be relatively sane and we know that he is happy and so are we.
Bramble was the first dog that we had had as a family. My parents had both had dogs when they were younger but Jack Russels and nothing like a Springer.

A few things you've probably heard but need emphasising;

Springers need WORK! That could be working them through undergrowth, basic training or playing fetch. If they're doing something to get reward and praise they're working, they NEED to do this.
Springers need EXERCISE! At least 2hours a day. There are so many issues if they don't get this that really it's not worth them not getting it. Both mental and behavioural problems stem from lack of exercise
There ARE health problems that Springers can get. They can have problems with their eyes and hips especially, along with all the general health problems. Another issue they can get is Sudden Rage Syndrome. Find out more about that here; Springer Rage Syndrome
Without sufficient exercise and especially if they are neutered/castrated springer can easily become very OBESE. Not fair on anyone

If this dog is going to be living with your boyfriend, is it really yours? What if, and I hope this doesn't happen, you broke up? Would he want to keep the dog because it had been living with him and he'd grown attached? Or would he make you have it? If it isn't possible for you to keep it then is it sensible to get one in the first place?

Just a few things to think about,
Mads and Bramble x


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> I believe her BF has 3 cats...I don't know much about springers, but they are gun dogs so wouldn't they maybe be funny with cats? What would happen if the pup didn't get on with the cats?
> 
> Why am I asking questions lol I know I won't get a response.


I just got a springer pup with 4 cats in residence - we are doing very slow intros and they are not left unsupervised *ever* - it's two weeks today and our biggest achievement? a nose lick from a cat

Biggles is *never* allowed to chase but it means when he's not in kitchen he is on an umbilical leash - he cannot chase or leave my side

it's *exhausting* but necessary for everyone's safety

here's my old springer with one of my cats









but as good as he was with my cats? never stopped him chasing 'outside cats'

I know I said I was leaving the thread but I can't - I care too much about a potential puppy that I'll never even meet

literally a week after buying Biggles I have lost my job due to my health issues which have been getting worse - the *only* reason we went ahead with getting a pup? is my mum and brother are helping out with time, effort and money - ignoring what I paid for Biggles - his food/treats has been about £30, vaccs, chip, worming and fleaing package £62, £20 on toys and chews as he started eating the kitchen cupboards and has already destroyed the toys we had gotten for him, £15 on cleaning products that are pet safe

*if* anything major comes up and my vet won't let me pay in installments then I will *have* to go PDSA until I'm back on my feet - I have small amount of savings in the 'animal fund' but it's for cats and dog. However *if* I went to the PDSA - I would ask them for the 'regular' cost of the treatment - say £800 for a semi basic cruciate op - I would then donate that much to the PDSA even if it took me 2 years

One day my health will be back on track - I have to believe that - and I will be working again and able to be confident in the financial side. At the moment though I simply don't get anything other than my mobile bill - everything else goes on the pets

they pay me back with love and helping keep me optimistic and ...well... approaching sane


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> One day my health will be back on track - I have to believe that - and I will be working again and able to be confident in the financial side. At the moment though I simply don't get anything other than my mobile bill - everything else goes on the pets
> 
> they pay me back with love and helping keep me optimistic and ...well... approaching sane


I am sorry about your health, I have been a carer for my OH for years because of his poor health. No one would employ him on site because he's a risk to their insurance (M.E/CFS and autism) however we really did catch a break and he's been employed from home for a computer company. So there is always a door that opens when one closes.

Money's a bit better now than before but we have back ups with the credit cards incase as some insurance companies don't pay out straight to the vet and some vets don't accept straight payments.

I do hope your health returns to good status. I do know how hard it is to be limited by health. xxx


----------



## StaffsRmisunderstood (Feb 2, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> hiya everyone i have just received the best news ever through the post this morning
> 
> my boyfriend is buying me an english springer spaniel puppy as a valentines present, its a female and i need some names, i know in my last post that i recently lost my little boy but i would NEVER forget about him, he was special to me and he will always be right at the heart and will always come first whereever he is in doggy heaven
> 
> i have roxy, ruby or poppy as a name but would like to hear maybe some unusual ones as well


hey, my mum has a cocker spaniel girl called Lexi  she used to have one called Tilly who recently passed  but i really like sasha for a female springer ..... or maybe Savanah then Sav for short... :001_tongue:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I am sorry about your health, I have been a carer for my OH for years because of his poor health. No one would employ him on site because he's a risk to their insurance (M.E/CFS and autism) however we really did catch a break and he's been employed from home for a computer company. So there is always a door that opens when one closes.
> 
> Money's a bit better now than before but we have back ups with the credit cards incase as some insurance companies don't pay out straight to the vet and some vets don't accept straight payments.
> 
> I do hope your health returns to good status. I do know how hard it is to be limited by health. xxx


thanks - I was working from home doing call centre work but the anxiety attacks have gotten to the point where even talking to people on phone can trigger them if they are confrontational/aggressive - I obviously know logically they can't 'get me' but meh not much logic is involved

Biggles is already helping a lot and I hope to get him trained properly to help me deal with it

once the more physical problems are under control I have big plans for Hide-Away Pets and will look at other work from home phone/text based help desk jobs


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> oh, and just to add......
> 
> i was 18 when i had my first baby - never claimed a benefit in my life!!
> 
> oh and one more thing - i want a dog but don't have one....so watch out dog owners!!!!!!!! if i see you with your dog i WILL be coming to to make a fuss of them, so make sure you're not in a hurry to get home lmao


Anytime. Mine are always ready for a fuss and they don't much care who gives it



Coffee said:


> I do wish the OP would please pop back and clarify the situation, I know I'm not the only one confused here
> 
> She was here at 12.40pm (here on PF I mean) so I'm sure she's read all these replies but because they're not what she wanted to hear she's chosing to ignore them


No point, really. It won't make sense anyway.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> thanks - I was working from home doing call centre work but the anxiety attacks have gotten to the point where even talking to people on phone can trigger them if they are confrontational/aggressive - I obviously know logically they can't 'get me' but meh not much logic is involved
> 
> Biggles is already helping a lot and I hope to get him trained properly to help me deal with it
> 
> once the more physical problems are under control I have big plans for Hide-Away Pets and will look at other work from home phone/text based help desk jobs


I wish you the best of luck. My cats loved the christmas rabbit so once your well I will be coming back for more! :001_tongue:

Big hugs from me and the gang, I do hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> thanks - I was working from home doing call centre work but the anxiety attacks have gotten to the point where even talking to people on phone can trigger them if they are confrontational/aggressive - I obviously know logically they can't 'get me' but meh not much logic is involved
> 
> Biggles is already helping a lot and I hope to get him trained properly to help me deal with it
> 
> once the more physical problems are under control I have big plans for Hide-Away Pets and will look at other work from home phone/text based help desk jobs


I know how you feel. I was off work for 6 months due to health issues, and I did buy Astro whilst I was sick; however, he was bought in order to help me get out of the house, and he is the reason I am back at work. I have a lot of support though (BF and parents), but I never used any money from anyone to buy him or any of the things he has needed even whilst off sick.

I had read up about Malamutes and Huskies (was undecided at which breed I preferred) for months before even considering one, and he was carefully picked. I just hope the OP knows how much this pup will actually cost whilst having no job, and if she and her partner did break up who would the pup go with? What is the situation with her partner (does he work ect?).

Again I shouldn't waste my breathe asking these things, but this is a thread I can't close my eyes too.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I know what you mean - it's like a car wreck you can't stop staring at

we got Biggles specifically to help me with the health probs after some *very* careful budgeting and making sure we can in fact afford him

apart from doctors/hospital I have not left the house in months

the reason I chose a springer is because I *have* had one befoore and I know how much work they are

But also their utter irreverant *joy* in life makes it the perfect breed for me

I am expecting a lot of problems over the next 18-20 months as he goes through the various puppy/teen stages - especially with my mental and emotional problems but on the plus side with him needing soo much work I won't have time to be all angsty and emotional - and when I am despite everything? I have a good, reliable support network all *also* experienced with springers!

I have spent a year looking for the perfect pup - springers are about as sensible an impulse buy as a neutron bomb


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> I know how you feel. I was off work for 6 months due to health issues, and I did buy Astro whilst I was sick; however, he was bought in order to help me get out of the house, and he is the reason I am back at work. I have a lot of support though (BF and parents), but I never used any money from anyone to buy him or any of the things he has needed even whilst off sick.
> 
> I had read up about Malamutes and Huskies (was undecided at which breed I preferred) for months before even considering one, and he was carefully picked. I just hope the OP knows how much this pup will actually cost whilst having no job, and if she and her partner did break up who would the pup go with? What is the situation with her partner (does he work ect?).
> 
> Again I shouldn't waste my breathe asking these things, but this is a thread I can't close my eyes too.


Right now, I want to take Ferdie to hydrotherapy because he is getting a bit stiff, nothing major. If the vet refers him the insurance will pay, BUT I can't afford to take him to the vet right now. It is not essential and will wait; if he was ill that would be different.

Joshua's bill came to £2,500 which the insurance paid, but there is a £65 excess and his cremation still to pay for.

Ferdie has never cost me a penny in five years in vet bills, until last year when he had enteritis, but Joshua has cost me a fortune. You just never know.

The pup could get ill before the insurance kicks in, same as happened with Joshua's arthritis. He could have an accident or anything. It is bizarre to think of getting a new puppy on job seekers allowance.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been reading this thread, and here are my thoughts.

As I read it the OP has had one dog die recently and another who is ill? If that's the case I don't think it's a good idea to get another dog. The ill dog needs all the love and attention it can to recover and to get over loosing it's companion.


I have a dog and don't work due to having Bipolar, but I made sure I could afford Clover before I got her. And in my case she has cost more than the normal stuff. I've had to buy zylkene and stuff for her anxiety.

I found out the other week that my vets expect you to pay up front and claim in back from the insurance. That is something I couldn't afford, so I've found another vet who will accept direct payments from the insurance. What I'm saying is that you have to think about all possibilities that could happen. 

Some might say I shouldn't have got a dog if I'm not working, but the difference Clover has made to my life is amazing. Thanks to her I'm hoping to volunteer at a shelter in the spring


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I've been reading this thread, and here are my thoughts.
> 
> As I read it the OP has had one dog die recently and another who is ill? If that's the case I don't think it's a good idea to get another dog. The ill dog needs all the love and attention it can to recover and to get over loosing it's companion.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with the vets. I had to take mine to an emergency vet due to bloat, and was told they don't claim back from the vets as the amount was too low. It was over £750 which thankfully I had as I had it for car insurance; however, it is something you don't expect when you have insurance.

Some people said I should never have got Astro due to me not working, and having schizo, but still if he wasn't here today I would never be back at my work. Thankfully I have my stuff under control now thanks to meds, and Astro


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> I've been reading this thread, and here are my thoughts.
> 
> As I read it the OP has had one dog die recently and another who is ill? If that's the case I don't think it's a good idea to get another dog. The ill dog needs all the love and attention it can to recover and to get over loosing it's companion.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is a question of whether you are working, but whether you can afford the dog's needs. I doubt you are surviving on £50 per week and with your condition I expect she has helped you no end.

I don't know Clover's breed, but would you take on such a high energy dog as a Springer Spaniel? They are not going to fit in with your off days, which I know you must have. They demand constant stimulation, whether you feel like it or not.

But this whole thread is quite pointless really, as the poster is not going to listen to advice, any more than she listened when one of her dogs was so ill and everyone was telling her to find another vet, as hers seemed to keep sending him home whilst he was in a bad way. She won't listen, so no point.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i think there is a huge difference being unemployed or ill etc.

a dog when you have any illness gives you a reason to get up and things to do with it and can help in rehabilitation.

i have many health issues i dont really want to go into on this thread but everyday alfie brings a smile to my face and i know some things i just have to do for him! i am lucky to have him in my life!

when you are on jsa you have to be looking for work and when you get it, what for the dog?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't think it is a question of whether you are working, but whether you can afford the dog's needs. I doubt you are surviving on £50 per week and with your condition I expect she has helped you no end.
> 
> I don't know Clover's breed, but would you take on such a high energy dog as a Springer Spaniel? They are not going to fit in with your off days, which I know you must have. They demand constant stimulation, whether you feel like it or not.
> 
> But this whole thread is quite pointless really, as the poster is not going to listen to advice, any more than she listened when one of her dogs was so ill and everyone was telling her to find another vet, as hers seemed to keep sending him home whilst he was in a bad way. She won't listen, so no point.


I could not agree more about this thread being pointless. She asked for advice for her sick dog before, and ignored everything that was suggested!

Edit:- I forgot to add that I did go for a high energy breed with health issues which can cause me not to go outside; however, this was to force me to go out, but if I just couldn't go out I'm lucky to have support from my BF who is more than happy to take him out. This has never happened yet though as I force myself out the door.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't think it is a question of whether you are working, but whether you can afford the dog's needs. I doubt you are surviving on £50 per week and with your condition I expect she has helped you no end.
> 
> I don't know Clover's breed, but would you take on such a high energy dog as a Springer Spaniel? They are not going to fit in with your off days, which I know you must have. They demand constant stimulation, whether you feel like it or not.
> 
> But this whole thread is quite pointless really, as the poster is not going to listen to advice, any more than she listened when one of her dogs was so ill and everyone was telling her to find another vet, as hers seemed to keep sending him home whilst he was in a bad way. She won't listen, so no point.


Yes I get more than £50 a week, and I made sure I could afford her needs before I got her. So yes it isn't about working, but weather you can afford the dogs needs

You're right I was very careful about what breed I took on too. I knew on my bad days I couldn't manage an stimulation dog.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> I could not agree more about this thread being pointless. She asked for advice for her sick dog before, and ignored everything that was suggested!
> 
> Edit:- I forgot to add that I did go for a high energy breed with health issues which can cause me not to go outside; however, this was to force me to go out, but if I just couldn't go out I'm lucky to have support from my BF who is more than happy to take him out. This has never happened yet though as I force myself out the door.


I have a pupil whose mother is schizophrenic. Her little westie is the only thing that keeps her grounded when she is home alone during the day, gets her giving him a short walk. She won't go far as she gets scared. The little dog has been ill recently and mum hasn't even been told as it would upset her too much.

As long as you are capable of looking after the dog, mental health can be improved by having one, I think. Even I get depressed sometimes but I have only to look at their little faces, or perhaps they will come up for cuddles, and I feel better straight away.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

.... don't you mean -big- faces *newfies*mum?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> .... don't you mean -big- faces *newfies*mum?


Nah! Big bodies, big heads, but dear little faces!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I have a pupil whose mother is schizophrenic. Her little westie is the only thing that keeps her grounded when she is home alone during the day, gets her giving him a short walk. She won't go far as she gets scared. The little dog has been ill recently and mum hasn't even been told as it would upset her too much.
> 
> As long as you are capable of looking after the dog, mental health can be improved by having one, I think. Even I get depressed sometimes but I have only to look at their little faces, or perhaps they will come up for cuddles, and I feel better straight away.


It was very hard to accept, but I must admit Astro has been brilliant for me. I would stay in the house for weeks without even daring to go outside for fear of my life, but now on meds and can easily go out and talk to people (only really with Astro do I do it though).

The wonders of animals


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

When i was 15 i had the most amazing bf, or so i thought. I moved in with him when i was 17, 2 weeks later i was back with my mum  i then moved out on my own, i was working at the time as a PA. The company i worked for went under and i went onto JSA. I knew i couldnt afford to look after meg and she went to my mums whilst i sorted myself out, 2 weeks later my mum got me a job at CP and i have been there ever since. My point is i sent meg away even though it killed so i knew she would be healthy and happy. But like i always say a word to the wise is pointless, its the stupid ones that need the advice


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Great post, a pity theres no a few more about like you - unfortunately its a "i want it now and i'm going to have it regardless" society these days


thank you - although as i'm sure you can tell what kind of person i am, i didn't write it for praise, just my personal feelings on the matter.

my sister once said she wanted a boxer dog, and i pointed out that she was a full time nurse. her response? ''yeah but sometimes i work nights so i'll be home in the day''. but as i told her, she would be in bed or catching up on other things/errands, and in the meantime that poor little dog would be so lonely. she kept saying it would be fine but then again she never has got one - maybe she saw i made sense but didn't want to admit it lol

i can wait to have a dog - i'd feel too guilty if i got one now to enjoy it!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Right now, I want to take Ferdie to hydrotherapy because he is getting a bit stiff, nothing major. If the vet refers him the insurance will pay, BUT I can't afford to take him to the vet right now. It is not essential and will wait; if he was ill that would be different.
> 
> Joshua's bill came to £2,500 which the insurance paid, but there is a £65 excess and his cremation still to pay for.
> 
> ...


i got my kitten at 8 weeks...settled him in, a few days in i called the insurance company and added him to my pet policy. 9 and a half weeks old- he's in the vets, infection, on a drip and kept in. blood tests etc. it came to just over £200, and the insurance hadn't kicked in  and it was a week before Christmas  however - he was my pet, and i got him knowing that could happen, and i'd rather have just a turkey sandwich than a turkey dinner if it meant it was the only way to get him better and paid for.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I have a pupil whose mother is schizophrenic. Her little westie is the only thing that keeps her grounded when she is home alone during the day, gets her giving him a short walk. She won't go far as she gets scared. The little dog has been ill recently and mum hasn't even been told as it would upset her too much.
> 
> As long as you are capable of looking after the dog, mental health can be improved by having one, I think. Even I get depressed sometimes but I have only to look at their little faces, or perhaps they will come up for cuddles, and I feel better straight away.


i suffer with depression, and on my off days i go to work, get my head down until i get to go home, then get my kids from school and get home asap. the only thing that helps me 'chill out' is feeding the kittens, changing their trays etc, making sure they're all up to date with their worming and fleaing etc. it helps me focus on the one thing that doesn't get me down, therefore making me feel brighter.

on the mornings i wake up after a bad day previously, my hubby always gets the kittens up in my face to wake me up, because he knows it helps put me in a good mood and chill me out 

without pets in my life i would be so bored and miserable - my kids are getting to that age that they only bicker or want me for something lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> i got my kitten at 8 weeks...settled him in, a few days in i called the insurance company and added him to my pet policy. 9 and a half weeks old- he's in the vets, infection, on a drip and kept in. blood tests etc. it came to just over £200, and the insurance hadn't kicked in  and it was a week before Christmas  however - he was my pet, and i got him knowing that could happen, and i'd rather have just a turkey sandwich than a turkey dinner if it meant it was the only way to get him better and paid for.


Almost happened like that with Joshua. I insured him the day I got him home at 8 weeks, two weeks later he got heatstroke and was in the vets all day with a drip in his arm sitting in a paddling pool. It was about £800, but the insurance paid. Could have been different had I left it a few days.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Almost happened like that with Joshua. I insured him the day I got him home at 8 weeks, two weeks later he got heatstroke and was in the vets all day with a drip in his arm sitting in a paddling pool. It was about £800, but the insurance paid. Could have been different had I left it a few days.


poor little chappy!! i can just picture the sorry sight of him in the paddling pool 

still, bet he's full of beans these days just as my little set of claws is! lol xxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I know dogs can help heal us and we have Pets As Therapy dogs visit the hospital for that very reason. People who haven't said much, down in the dumps and not eating respond so well to PAT dogs and the dogs are wonderful as are their owners. 

I had thought I would have liked Flynn trained to be one of them but he's as nutty as a box of frogs when the mood takes him  I think he has plans now to kill me as he has found a new game for us. It's called Chicken and we have to dart in and out across the road and see if mummy can gain control before a car comes! I have actually taken out life insurance, may sound silly but you just never know eh?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Almost happened like that with Joshua. I insured him the day I got him home at 8 weeks, two weeks later he got heatstroke and was in the vets all day with a drip in his arm sitting in a paddling pool. It was about £800, but the insurance paid. Could have been different had I left it a few days.


Here too - When Kenzie was ill last week she needed to go to the emergency vets, who did xrays and kept her overnight on a drip, then was transferred to our normal vet for more hospitalisation, more xrays, more drip. All up the bill was $900NZD, but thankfully her insurance had kicked in the week before. If she happened to get sick a week earlier I would have had to pay that myself and I have no idea how I would have managed.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> poor little chappy!! i can just picture the sorry sight of him in the paddling pool
> 
> still, bet he's full of beans these days just as my little set of claws is! lol xxx


Unfortunately not. That was only the beginning of all his health problems. He was diagnosed with arthritis at only 18 months old, and in September I lost him to internal bleeding. He was only three.

But when he had heatstroke at ten weeks, I really thought I would lose him then. I was frantic.



McKenzie said:


> Here too - When Kenzie was ill last week she needed to go to the emergency vets, who did xrays and kept her overnight on a drip, then was transferred to our normal vet for more hospitalisation, more xrays, more drip. All up the bill was $900NZD, but thankfully her insurance had kicked in the week before. If she happened to get sick a week earlier I would have had to pay that myself and I have no idea how I would have managed.


900 New Zealand dollars? That would have been at least a couple of thousand pounds here, if not more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> 900 New Zealand dollars? That would have been at least a couple of thousand pounds here, if not more.


Yes I must actually admit that when I moved back here it seemed vet care was so cheap as I had gotten used to the incredible vet prices in the UK. But then again, it's all relative to pay rates, housing costs etc.

ETA: The $900 I spent on her treatment is almost 3 years worth of insurance premiums! Which is why I can't understand when people say insurance is a waste of money!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

My insurance is £40 a month so if the OP is on JSA it won't give much money left for anything else really. Also PDSA won't take someone on JSA.

Oh well


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> My insurance is £40 a month so if the OP is on JSA it won't give much money left for anything else really. Also PDSA won't take someone on JSA.


Yeah they will  I was on JSA a couple of years ago and I had to claim housing benefit and Council tax benefit which is what the PDSA ask for before treatment begins. As long as you claim *housing* and *council tax* benefit they will treat your animal, you can be on JSA, Income support, incapacity benefit, old age pension and disability living allowance. All are irrelevant though as it depends on housing and council tax.

This is advice we give to patients with pets at the hospital!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Yeah they will  I was on JSA a couple of years ago and I had to claim housing benefit and Council tax benefit which is what the PDSA ask for before treatment begins. As long as you claim *housing* and *council tax* benefit they will treat your animal, you can be on JSA, Income support, incapacity benefit, old age pension and disability living allowance. All are irrelevant though as it depends on housing and council tax.
> 
> This is advice we give to patients with pets at the hospital!


Yes, but Holyshitzu can't claim those because she lives with her parents.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Yes, but Holyshitzu can't claim those because she lives with her parents.


That's why i meant she would not be eligible as she wont have the other benefits.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Unfortunately not. That was only the beginning of all his health problems. He was diagnosed with arthritis at only 18 months old, and in September I lost him to internal bleeding. He was only three.
> 
> But when he had heatstroke at ten weeks, I really thought I would lose him then. I was frantic.
> 
> 900 New Zealand dollars? That would have been at least a couple of thousand pounds here, if not more.


oh i'm so sorry - me and my big feet!  i never cease to land myself in proverbial poop. condolences NM xxx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> oh i'm so sorry - me and my big feet!  i never cease to land myself in proverbial poop. condolences NM xxx


It's ok. You weren't to know. I am usually the one opening my mouth before I have my brain in gear!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> My insurance is £40 a month so if the OP is on JSA it won't give much money left for anything else really. Also PDSA won't take someone on JSA.
> 
> Oh well


Also the PDSA are no longer letting people have more than one pedigree registered with them which is fair enough i think as who can afford to buy a ped dog when on benifits. So if you already have your shi tzu registered with the PDSA you cant register the pup.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

tashax said:


> Also the PDSA are no longer letting people have more than one pedigree registered with them which is fair enough i think as who can afford to but a ped dog when on benifits. So if you already have your shi tzu registered with the PDSA you cant register the pup.


Coco died last week


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Argent said:


> Coco died last week


I know (r.i.p) but OP still has another shi tzu x


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

tashax said:


> I know (r.i.p) but OP still has another shi tzu x


She doesn't....I know her in real life, Coco was her shih tzu, Toby is the older Bichon who is currently ill.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Argent said:


> She doesn't....I know her in real life, Coco was her shih tzu, Toby is the older Bichon who is currently ill.


Opps bichon not shi tzu, but she said he was fine now


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tashax said:


> Also the PDSA are no longer letting people have more than one pedigree registered with them which is fair enough i think as who can afford to but a ped dog when on benifits. So if you already have your shi tzu registered with the PDSA you cant register the pup.


I don't think that is fair enough at all. If you had two pedigree dogs before you got hard up, why shouldn't they both be allowed to be registered with the PDSA? And where do they draw the line at "pedigree". Some of these crossbreeds cost more than a pedigree, but they are not pedigrees so are you allowed to have more than one of those? I can register two cockerpoos, or labradoodles, but not two newfoundlands?

I think it is disgraceful.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't think that is fair enough at all. If you had two pedigree dogs before you got hard up, why shouldn't they both be allowed to be registered with the PDSA? And where do they draw the line at "pedigree". Some of these crossbreeds cost more than a pedigree, but they are not pedigrees so are you allowed to have more than one of those? I can register two cockerpoos, or labradoodles, but not two newfoundlands?
> 
> I think it is disgraceful.


But where can the line be drawn?? I have been told of people taking their dogs in for huge operations that cost well over 800 pound and they donated a fiver  thats disgraceful. Its a charity that does really good work and yet people take the p*ss. My local PDSA currently have a stop on spaying and neutering because they dont have the funds to do it, so the kennels i work for have 16 dogs in and none are neutered. The owner of the kennels is currently using her own money to have the dogs neutered at a private vets and none of the dogs we have in are little, they are all well over 15kg. The last bitch to be spayed was a mastiff bitch and that cost 160 pound alone. Like liz said she wouldnt mind paying it but she is running a charity and really cant afford 160 a pop.

As for pedigrees it means pedigrees not cross breeds which the above mentioned breeds are. This includes cats aswell. You can have upto 3 animals registered and only one of those can be a pedigree. I agree with the point that if you have 2 peds before falling on hard times, but buying a pedigree dog after you lose your job or whilst not being stable with money is silly but each to their own. Im one of those that hate the fact that this pup could be in rescue in the next few months especially when i work with rescues and try my damn hardest to make sure they are in stable loving homes so things like this really get my back up.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tashax said:


> But where can the line be drawn?? I have been told of people taking their dogs in for huge operations that cost well over 800 pound and they donated a fiver  thats disgraceful. Its a charity that does really good work and yet people take the p*ss. My local PDSA currently have a stop on spaying and neutering because they dont have the funds to do it, so the kennels i work for have 16 dogs in and none are neutered. The owner of the kennels is currently using her own money to have the dogs neutered at a private vets and none of the dogs we have in are little, they are all well over 15kg. The last bitch to be spayed was a mastiff bitch and that cost 160 pound alone. Like liz said she wouldnt mind paying it but she is running a charity and really cant afford 160 a pop.
> 
> As for pedigrees it means pedigrees not cross breeds which the above mentioned breeds are. This includes cats aswell. You can have upto 3 animals registered and only one of those can be a pedigree. I agree with the point that if you have 2 peds before falling on hard times, but buying a pedigree dog after you lose your job or whilst not being stable with money is silly but each to their own. Im one of those that hate the fact that this pup could be in rescue in the next few months especially when i work with rescues and try my damn hardest to make sure they are in stable loving homes so things like this really get my back up.


Yes, I agree. It gets my back up as well, but the PDSA should not be treating any animal that was bought after the owner went on benefits, don't you think? And supposing, like me, you were given a pedigree dog? These rules make no sense and only victimise the people that really need the charity, not people who think they can get a puppy then take it to the PDSA because they know they can't afford it.

That statement, that "we will be going through the PDSA" for the vet treatment has wound me up somewhat. You don't get any animal with the intention of getting free of cheap vet treatment from a charity set up to help people in their hour of need.

That is the problem with most charities; there are always people who will abuse the system to get something for nothing, leaving people who really need it to fend for themselves.

This whole thread, as I said, is pointless. It makes no sense, it is full of lies, and nobody is going to change her mind no matter what logic we use.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Yes, I agree. It gets my back up as well, but the PDSA should not be treating any animal that was bought after the owner went on benefits, don't you think? And supposing, like me, you were given a pedigree dog? These rules make no sense and only victimise the people that really need the charity, not people who think they can get a puppy then take it to the PDSA because they know they can't afford it.
> 
> That statement, that "we will be going through the PDSA" for the vet treatment has wound me up somewhat. You don't get any animal with the intention of getting free of cheap vet treatment from a charity set up to help people in their hour of need.
> 
> ...


I agree with you utterly and completely, my fair enough comment was only aimed at those who get a pup/dog knowing they cant afford vet treatment. Its those type of people that have messed it up for the people that really need help. I dread losing my job or OH losing his as we just keep afloat now. Its not feeding the animals or their vet treatment as i have a long standing bill with my vet that i pay off monthly so my mind is at rest with that knowing if i did lose my job then my animals will still receive vet treatment. But if one of us lost our job then we would have no where to live  therefore the animals would have nowhere to live. That what makes me really angry is that someone can just live off benefits getting everything paid for them i.e national insurance and their stamp and then they just say well pup will have lodes of time with me as i dont have a job?? I know with the current climate its hard finding a job but to say something like that when i work damn hard for everything i have and they get everything for free just makes me want to scream


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tashax said:


> I agree with you utterly and completely, my fair enough comment was only aimed at those who get a pup/dog knowing they cant afford vet treatment. Its those type of people that have messed it up for the people that really need help. I dread losing my job or OH losing his as we just keep afloat now. Its not feeding the animals or their vet treatment as i have a long standing bill with my vet that i pay off monthly so my mind is at rest with that knowing if i did lose my job then my animals will still receive vet treatment. But if one of us lost our job then we would have no where to live  therefore the animals would have nowhere to live. That what makes me really angry is that someone can just live off benefits getting everything paid for them i.e national insurance and their stamp and then they just say well pup will have lodes of time with me as i dont have a job?? I know with the current climate its hard finding a job but to say something like that when i work damn hard for everything i have and they get everything for free just makes me want to scream


You wait till you're over 60. If you get a state pension, you won't get anything else. I can get £27 per week toward my mortgage, which is a quarter of what it is, but if I lived in rented I would get housing benefit. In other words, they will pay someone else's mortgage but not mine. I have a son in receipt of severe disablement allowance but I can't get a carer's allowance because my pension would have to come off of it and because my pension is more than the carer's allowance I can get nothing.

Oh, and if my son lived with anyone else, like his sister even, he would get housing benefit, but because he lives with a parent, he can't get that either.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> You wait till you're over 60. If you get a state pension, you won't get anything else. I can get £27 per week toward my mortgage, which is a quarter of what it is, but if I lived in rented I would get housing benefit. In other words, they will pay someone else's mortgage but not mine. I have a son in receipt of severe disablement allowance but I can't get a carer's allowance because my pension would have to come off of it and because my pension is more than the carer's allowance I can get nothing.
> 
> Oh, and if my son lived with anyone else, like his sister even, he would get housing benefit, but because he lives with a parent, he can't get that either.


You see that makes me really mad aswell!! And to actually sit there and say oh never mind tax payers can pay it for me


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

It bugs me to see people getting dogs just because they so badly want them, even when their situation is not suitable.
This bugs me because I spent 20 years unable to have a dog for similar reasons to the OP; I didn't own my own home, I was on JSA, my parents didn't agree to a dog, lots of things.
And I'd so badly wanted one since I was a kid, since I was 10. I had to go 20 years desperately wanting a dog, and not being able to have one while everyone around me seemed to have one and not appreciate what they had. 

But despite how much I wanted one, I never went out and got one and thought 'pfff, who cares if its the right time? I want it!'. 
I waited. And I waited. 
Im 30 now and finally able to get my dog. 

But I had so many years of wanting one desperately, but knowing it wasn't right for the dog, or probably even me. 
It is hard to hold off on something you want so badly, and the temptation is to get it and just 'cross that bridge when you come to it'.
But you have to be real. Its actually far more enjoyable to wait until you are in a better situation, especially financially, because then you can enjoy the experience far more.

I now have my own home, a better income, and fully supportive friends and family, and this is a much more enjoyable situation to bring a puppy into than getting one even when you know in the back of your mind that it isn't appropriate.
For both the puppy's sake and the owners sake, waiting for the right time is paramount. You'll enjoy it more, and the puppy will have a better life.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

I cannot understand why the OP is getting a puppy so soon after her little dog died and she still has a very sick dog. Time to get a level head on and get Toby sorted first, his little head must be all over the place,just lost his pal and is so unwell still. Who knows what the stress will do to him. 

Expecting the PDSA to pay for treatment is just wrong. My sister had her dog run over last year and has struggled and struggled to pay her bills,she has not gone to the PDSA or blue cross despite being out of work due to personal problems. There are people who are far worst off and are coping by themselves. I am sorry you lost your little dog,it is soooo sad but you are jumping from the frying pan to the fire by getting a new puppy now,especially a breed like a springer spaniel which will need so much time and training etc.

Izzie


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't believe that anything we say will make a difference. I just hope that she proves us wrong and this puppy doesn't end up in a rescue centre.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I am also very confused  I do not live in the UK so it's really not my place to say, but it seems sort of morally...corrupt... to be able to buy an expensive pedigree or crossbreed and then expect the poor old taxpayer to pay for the vet bills? It reminds me of these people who drive expensive cars and have huge TVs but then say they cannot afford to feed their pets? And if I understand correctly, the OP is only 17. Well, at that tender age, the odds that she will still have the same bf in 5 years time is about 25%. I am not being mean, but that is the reality of life: you often have to kiss many frogs before you find your prince. I remember my bf when I was 17: I thought he was wonderful at the time, but we outgrew each other, thank heavens. If doggie is going to live with bf, then is he not actually the bf's dog (and he is saving a few bucks by calling it a Valentine's present)?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> I am also very confused  I do not live in the UK so it's really not my place to say, but it seems sort of morally...corrupt... to be able to buy an expensive pedigree or crossbreed and then expect the poor old taxpayer to pay for the vet bills? It reminds me of these people who drive expensive cars and have huge TVs but then say they cannot afford to feed their pets? And if I understand correctly, the OP is only 17. Well, at that tender age, the odds that she will still have the same bf in 5 years time is about 25%. I am not being mean, but that is the reality of life: you often have to kiss many frogs before you find your prince. I remember my bf when I was 17: I thought he was wonderful at the time, but we outgrew each other, thank heavens. If doggie is going to live with bf, then is he not actually the bf's dog (and he is saving a few bucks by calling it a Valentine's present)?


I am confused - I thought this thread got locked once. Last was she had the pup at hers as boyfriend's parents had split up, wasn't it? The story is like shifting sands; you just can't keep up with it.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

tashax said:


> You see that makes me really mad aswell!! And to actually sit there and say oh never mind tax payers can pay it for me


I had a row with someone over this the other day. her sister used to be on my yard with her horses, but for some reason managed to keep 2 horses, run a car yet worked 16 hours a week. That wound me up enough as it was, but her sister tipped up at our yard once. 17 years old with a 2 year old kid, and 2nd on the way.

She's a general idiot anyway, but she passed some comment about how my Ariat boots had seen better days and I absolutely flipped. And you know what she said?

"Well, enjoy work on monday when you're paying for my benefits.."

If she hadn't been pregnant I'd have decked her.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> I had a row with someone over this the other day. her sister used to be on my yard with her horses, but for some reason managed to keep 2 horses, run a car yet worked 16 hours a week. That wound me up enough as it was, but her sister tipped up at our yard once. 17 years old with a 2 year old kid, and 2nd on the way.
> 
> She's a general idiot anyway, but she passed some comment about how my Ariat boots had seen better days and I absolutely flipped. And you know what she said?
> 
> ...


I am not sure that would have stopped me. Mind you, if you had she would have sued you on legal aid and got a load of compensation!

How about a couple, both with Cambridge university degrees, who live on benefits in a nice house paid for through housing benefit, who won't work because they want their child to grow up with both parents around! And they see nothing wrong in that at all.


----------

